# hollow log swarm trap? suggestions?



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

You could try this 7 minute video. The first 5 minutes shows the log hive being made, and the last 2 show it being sited. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=28R67u-4efs


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

ok, thanks!


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

If you move the bees to a hive box, a cut-out job will be needed. Unless you are keeping them in the log, it would be easier on the bees, and you, to start with a used deep box. Just put frames in, and you'll bring home a set up hive.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

You might want to check state laws. Most, if not all states require hives to be in movable frame hives so the brood can be inspected. Like jadebees said, once they build comb, you have to do a cut out and put the comb into frames with string or rubber bands. All of that causes unnecessary stress on the bees and could result in the death of the queen during the operation. The log traps might look cool, but the work to get the bees into a regular hive would be considerable. Good luck with your swarm trapping whichever way you go.


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

I was just going to try and use them for traps not for permanent hives, the idea was that maybe the bees would be more likely to choose it.

would it be possible to put in some frames/top bars for easier removal?:scratch:

thanks.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

How large will the hollow in the log be? The larger the better, it will give you more room for comb on the top bars
The bees will build from the very top of the swarm trap so if you lay top bars across the top of the hole, they will build from the top bars. You might want to use top bar hive style with a starter piece (spline) down the length so the bees build straight comb. Top bar style will fit tight side by side and not leave any gaps like Langstroth frame top bars would. The Lang top bars would need to be spaced to give the bee space between the comb. The top bar hive top bars could be the same length as Lang top bars so they would fit a Lang hive if that's what you use. If you put a single piece of wood over the top, you would just have to do a cut out later and the bees might attach comb to the sides of the log. (They might do that with top bars too.)


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

GaryG74 said:


> How large will the hollow in the log be?


so far i have found three segments of wild cherry that i'm guessing are about 18" diameter by 20-25" long with hollows that look like they could hold about 5-6 gallons,
also one basswood that is about 3' long with a hollow that is about 7-8 inches in diameter. 
i was thinking top bar idea might be a little easier than frames as i don't have the tools to cut the inside to shape very easily


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

if anyone has anything to add it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

still here if anyone would like to help me out on this.


----------



## Cleo C. Hogan Jr (Feb 27, 2010)

fitwilsons... I don't think i would want to use hollow logs, but, if that is your plan you might consider this.

Cut the log segments into about 3 foot sections. Take a chain saw and saw the section so that it is in two halves, lengthwise. Tie the two halves together with rope, chain, wire, etc. Fabricate a top and bottom,(plywood). If bees move in, it will be easier since the log will already be divided. Therein lies the reason i would not use them. You will have to do a cutout to get them into a hive.

I suppose if you are really creative you could hollow out the log to accept frames, then fill the voids so the bees will not build too much burr comb or tie all the frames to the inside of the log. Something like that.

You could make an entrance with a hole saw or a large drill bit. Fabricate a top and bottom and set them out in the woods.

Sometimes it is good to think outside the box, but, I don't think this is one of them. I would not want to do it, but I wish you luck in whatever you decide.

cchoganjr


----------



## fitwilsons (Feb 12, 2016)

well, originally my idea was to put top bars at one end, and a cover (plywood) on the other, and that it might be a pretty cheap option.
but, if you think its just asking for trouble to try then i guess i could just try one instead and see how it works.
thank you for your help.


----------

